# I had a nice surprise today :)



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I use a thick mat of duckweed in some tanks to filter the water. It works nicely, and the fish love it, but takes a lot of maintenance in the form of scooping up the excess duckweed every week. Well this morning I scooped up the stuff, and found a bunch of fry.
What kind of fry? Ember Tetras! ( _Hyphessobrycon amandae_ )
Out of the blue they unexpectedly spawned in my little densely planted 12 gallon cube tank. I suppose the wonky weather we've had here lately must have had something to do with it.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

congrats


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice Old Salt! Have any pics?


----------

